# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راهنمایی در مورد افزایش سرعت مطالعه

## fatemeh77

سلام دوستان :  ) 
خسته نباشید 
کمک لازم دارم بدجور  :Yahoo (12): 
ساعت مطالعم نسبتا خوبه(ن زیاده ن کم) ولی سرعتش خیلی کمه.. 
با این ساعتی ک من در روز درس میخونم ترازم واقعا باید بالای 6000 باشه ولی... 
مثلن تقریبا 7 ساعت فیزیک حدودا 70 تا تست زدم... و بنظرم خیلی کمه... ب برنامه ی آزمونم هم اصلن نمیرسم،  تو همه ی درسا همین مشکلو دارم! 
عمومیا رو واس آزمونای تابستون کلن نمیخونم و فقط اختصاصی میخونم ولی تو دو هفته بازم ب آزمون نمیرسم،  و هر دفه واس آزمونا فقط یه درسو مثلن فیزیکو خوب میزنم،  و این به درد من نمیخوره  :Yahoo (31): 
لطفا یکم درباره ی روش های تند خوانی و بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه واسم توضیح بدین 
ممنون میشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان :  ) 
> خسته نباشید 
> کمک لازم دارم بدجور 
> ساعت مطالعم نسبتا خوبه(ن زیاده ن کم) ولی سرعتش خیلی کمه.. 
> با این ساعتی ک من در روز درس میخونم ترازم واقعا باید بالای 6000 باشه ولی... 
> مثلن تقریبا 7 ساعت فیزیک حدودا 70 تا تست زدم... و بنظرم خیلی کمه... ب برنامه ی آزمونم هم اصلن نمیرسم،  تو همه ی درسا همین مشکلو دارم! 
> عمومیا رو واس آزمونای تابستون کلن نمیخونم و فقط اختصاصی میخونم ولی تو دو هفته بازم ب آزمون نمیرسم،  و هر دفه واس آزمونا فقط یه درسو مثلن فیزیکو خوب میزنم،  و این به درد من نمیخوره 
> لطفا یکم درباره ی روش های تند خوانی و بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه واسم توضیح بدین 
> ممنون میشم


احتمال زیاد برنامه نداری یا برنامه ات خوب نیست
برنامه قلمچی به کنار برنامه ریزی خودت  اصل کاریه
شما باید بودجه بندی ازمون رو توی دو هفته تا روز ازمون خورد کنی و توی دفتر برنامت یادداشت کنی که هر روز چه درس هایی و چه مقدر بخونی
حجم متناسب با زمان متناسب به همه برنامه ریزی کانون میرسی

----------


## fatemeh77

> احتمال زیاد برنامه نداری یا برنامه ات خوب نیست
> برنامه قلمچی به کنار برنامه ریزی خودت  اصل کاریه
> شما باید بودجه بندی ازمون رو توی دو هفته تا روز ازمون خورد کنی و توی دفتر برنامت یادداشت کنی که هر روز چه درس هایی و چه مقدر بخونی
> حجم متناسب با زمان متناسب به همه برنامه ریزی کانون میرسی


ممنون
آزمون که گاج میرم 
ولی هر روز هر چی هدف گذاری و برنامه ریزی کنم کمتر بهش میرسم  :Yahoo (21): 
مشکلم فقط واسه آزمون نیست و جدا از برنامه ریزیه 
این مشکلو تو مدرسه هم داشتم  ، سرعت مطالعم نسبت به بقیه خیلی کمه...
همین تک بعدی پیش رفتنم خیلی واسم دردسر ساز شده ...


بازم مرسی از راهنماییتون

----------


## artim

> ممنون
> آزمون که گاج میرم 
> ولی هر روز هر چی هدف گذاری و برنامه ریزی کنم کمتر بهش میرسم 
> مشکلم فقط واسه آزمون نیست و جدا از برنامه ریزیه 
> این مشکلو تو مدرسه هم داشتم  ، سرعت مطالعم نسبت به بقیه خیلی کمه...
> همین تک بعدی پیش رفتنم خیلی واسم دردسر ساز شده ...
> 
> 
> بازم مرسی از راهنماییتون


خب اینم درمان داره
حجم کمتر انتخاب کنین که بهش برسین بعد هر روز دو سه صفحه بیشتر مطالعه کنین اینجوری عادت میکنین که حجم بالا با زمان مناسب و تعین شده هماهنگ باشن
صد درصد از دفتر برنامه استفاده کنین

----------


## مهسابانو

هی برنگرد به جمله قبل...کلمه کلمه نخون...با تمرکز زیاد بخون...برنامه ریزیم داشته باش کنارش...حواست باشه حتما باید طبق اون برنامه ریزی عمل کنی وگرنه عقب میمونی این جمله رو هم به خودت تلقین کن!...هر جمله برنگرد ببین چند دقیقه گذشته...سعی کن همون دفعه اول که میخونی بفهمی جمله رو که بیشترش برمیگرده به تمرکزت!تمرین کن...هی از رو یه صفحه تند بخون(ترجیحا همون درسی باشه که میخوای بخونی)بعد ببین چی مونده تو ذهنت از متن کتاب...سعی کن هر دفعه بیشتر بمونه توذهنت و همزمان یاد بگیری!!
و اینکه به ساعت و زمان اصلا توجه نکن و فقط هدفت این باشه تند بخونی اما مفید بخونی(بفهمی)!
منم دقیقا همین مشکلو داشتم(یعنی هرکس هرمشکلی تو درسو مدرسه داشته باشه من تجربش کردماااا) مثلا هر ساعت ده صفحه یاکمتر صفحه میخوندم!البته فکر کنم مشکل شما دیگه خیلی حاد باشه!به یه مشاور هم مراجه کنید راه دوری نمیره!

----------


## مهسابانو

اممم مشکلت اینه کلا دیر میخونی یا سریع میخونی ولی نمیفهمی؟؟؟
مورد اول روخونی حل میکنه مورد دوم همون راه های بالا که گفتم!

----------


## Kasandan

منم همین مشکل وقتو دارم ...کندم ..اما اگه کندی ولی بازدهیت خوبه و کاملا درسو متوجه شدی  ارزششو داره..برای سریع خوندن فقط سریع خوندن نیست باید دقتت بره بالا تمرکزت بیشتر شه ..سعی کن زیر نکات مهم خط بکشی ..سوال طرح کنی تا مطلب تو ذهنت بمونه ..حتما هم یادداشت برداری داشته باش تا شب دوباره اونارو که کوتاه وخلاصه هایی که خودت نوشتی و فهمیدی و بخونی.

----------


## fatemeh77

> هی برنگرد به جمله قبل...کلمه کلمه نخون...با تمرکز زیاد بخون...برنامه ریزیم داشته باش کنارش...حواست باشه حتما باید طبق اون برنامه ریزی عمل کنی وگرنه عقب میمونی این جمله رو هم به خودت تلقین کن!...هر جمله برنگرد ببین چند دقیقه گذشته...سعی کن همون دفعه اول که میخونی بفهمی جمله رو که بیشترش برمیگرده به تمرکزت!تمرین کن...هی از رو یه صفحه تند بخون(ترجیحا همون درسی باشه که میخوای بخونی)بعد ببین چی مونده تو ذهنت از متن کتاب...سعی کن هر دفعه بیشتر بمونه توذهنت و همزمان یاد بگیری!!
> و اینکه به ساعت و زمان اصلا توجه نکن و فقط هدفت این باشه تند بخونی اما مفید بخونی(بفهمی)!
> منم دقیقا همین مشکلو داشتم(یعنی هرکس هرمشکلی تو درسو مدرسه داشته باشه من تجربش کردماااا) مثلا هر ساعت ده صفحه یاکمتر صفحه میخوندم!البته فکر کنم مشکل شما دیگه خیلی حاد باشه!به یه مشاور هم مراجه کنید راه دوری نمیره!


مشاورا و پشتیبانامون مف نمیرزن :d
فقط وقت تلف کردنه حرف زدن باهاشون ، فقط یه جمله رو بلدن و از اول تا آخرش همونو میگن و اصن گوش نمیدن من چی میگم  :Yahoo (21): 






> اممم مشکلت اینه کلا دیر میخونی یا سریع میخونی ولی نمیفهمی؟؟؟
> مورد اول روخونی حل میکنه مورد دوم همون راه های بالا که گفتم!



مشکلم وسواس در خوندنه !

----------


## fatemeh77

> منم همین مشکل وقتو دارم ...کندم ..اما اگه کندی ولی بازدهیت خوبه و کاملا درسو متوجه شدی  ارزششو داره..برای سریع خوندن فقط سریع خوندن نیست باید دقتت بره بالا تمرکزت بیشتر شه ..سعی کن زیر نکات مهم خط بکشی ..سوال طرح کنی تا مطلب تو ذهنت بمونه ..حتما هم یادداشت برداری داشته باش تا شب دوباره اونارو که کوتاه وخلاصه هایی که خودت نوشتی و فهمیدی و بخونی.



کیفیت که عالیه ....شمام اینهمه بخونی فیلسوف میشی  :Yahoo (76): 



این روشا هیشکدوم جواب نداده  :Yahoo (117): -__-
مشکلم خیلی حاده گویا  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## artim

> کیفیت که عالیه ....شمام اینهمه بخونی فیلسوف میشی 
> 
> 
> 
> این روشا هیشکدوم جواب نداده -__-
> مشکلم خیلی حاده گویا


اون روشی هم که گفتم شما امتحان کردین؟

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

منم یه همچین شرایطی مثه تو رو داشتم به برنامه آزمونا نمیرسیدم ولی رفتم پیش یه مشاور برام برنامه ریخت گفت دلیله این که به برنامه ریزی نمیرسی اینه که برنامه هات خیلی رویاییه حجم رو کمتر کن درست میشه ولی وسواس نداشته باش چون بهت بد ضربه میزنه به خودت تلقین کن که من این پاراگرافو خوندم کامل یاد گرفتم نیازی نیس برم از اول بخونم دیگه قبل از اینم که پاراگرافو بخونی به خودت بگو من فقط یه بار میخونم نه چن بار....

----------


## fatemeh77

> اون روشی هم که گفتم شما امتحان کردین؟



خورد کردن برنامه آزمون؟
یا خوندن با حجم کمتر ولی با برنامه ریزی ؟


امتحان کردم  خب جوابم تا حدودی گرفتم  ولی به برنامه ی آزمون نمیرسم 
اگه بخوام با حجم کمتر بخونم که به برنامه ریزی خودم میرسم ولی به برنامه ریزی آزمون خیر !
آخه وقت واسه این کارا ندارم نصف تابستون رفته ولی من عملا هیچ پیشرفتی نداشتم ، درسی که من تو یه ماه خوندم واسه بقیه کار دو هفتس شایدم کمتر !!!



تازه با احتساب این که عمومیامو نخونده معمولا بالای 60 ...70 میزنم و ب توصیه خودم  :Yahoo (76):  تابستونو فقط گذاشتم رو اختصاصی ! اگه میخواستم عمومیم بخونم که دیگه  واویلا ...

واسه من 3...4 سالم واس کنکور کمه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## artim

> خورد کردن برنامه آزمون؟
> یا خوندن با حجم کمتر ولی با برنامه ریزی ؟
> 
> 
> امتحان کردم  خب جوابم تا حدودی گرفتم  ولی به برنامه ی آزمون نمیرسم 
> اگه بخوام با حجم کمتر بخونم که به برنامه ریزی خودم میرسم ولی به برنامه ریزی آزمون خیر !
> آخه وقت واسه این کارا ندارم نصف تابستون رفته ولی من عملا هیچ پیشرفتی نداشتم ، درسی که من تو یه ماه خوندم واسه بقیه کار دو هفتس شایدم کمتر !!!
> 
> 
> ...



ببین خب همین این مشکل کارته که وقت نمیذاری برنامه درست حسابی بریزی فکر میکنی وقت بذاری برا برنامه فرصت و وقتت هدر میره اما کاملا برعکسه
فرصت بذار برای برنامه ات اخر هر هفته و اخر هر شب قبل از خواب
حجم رو کمتر کن که برسی به خوندشون و جا نمونی
یک هفته امتحان کن اگه ضرر کردی دیگه انجام نده
اما اگه خواستی انجام بدی درست حسابی انجام بده با جون و دل

----------


## Black

سایت دکتر افشار رفتی؟
حتما برو نکاتش خیلی کمک میکنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mersad95

> سلام دوستان :  ) 
> خسته نباشید 
> کمک لازم دارم بدجور 
> ساعت مطالعم نسبتا خوبه(ن زیاده ن کم) ولی سرعتش خیلی کمه.. 
> با این ساعتی ک من در روز درس میخونم ترازم واقعا باید بالای 6000 باشه ولی... 
> مثلن تقریبا 7 ساعت فیزیک حدودا 70 تا تست زدم... و بنظرم خیلی کمه... ب برنامه ی آزمونم هم اصلن نمیرسم،  تو همه ی درسا همین مشکلو دارم! 
> عمومیا رو واس آزمونای تابستون کلن نمیخونم و فقط اختصاصی میخونم ولی تو دو هفته بازم ب آزمون نمیرسم،  و هر دفه واس آزمونا فقط یه درسو مثلن فیزیکو خوب میزنم،  و این به درد من نمیخوره 
> لطفا یکم درباره ی روش های تند خوانی و بالا بردن سرعت مطالعه واسم توضیح بدین 
> ممنون میشم


چند تا نکته بگم شما باید اول اولویت بندی بکنی برا درسات تو هفته و این که خودتو مجبور به کار کنی مثلا بگی من هفته اول باید فصل 1 رو جمع کنم که مجبور بشی انجامش بدی و اگه ندادی خودتو تنبیه کن که مغزت به تنبلی عادت نکنه نرسیدن به برنامه فقط به کند خوانی ربطی نداره شما باید ساعت مطالعتو بالا ببری اگه میبینی با روزی 2 ساعت زیستت جمع نمیشه بکنش 3 ساعت فوق العاده میشه این حرکت و همچنین سعی نکن وسواس به خرج بدی 60 دفعه زوم کنی رو کتاب با دقت بخون ولی سریع بخون و قرارم نیس یه صفحرو همون روز حفظش کنی باید چند دفعه بخونیش پس یه بار خوب بخون دفعه های بعد مرور کن همه چی اوکی و فیکس میشه تستای کل کتابارم نزن مثلا زیست یه روز فقط زوج هاشو بزن یا هر طور که دوست داری تا به تسلط نسبی برسی و مطمعن باش اگه این آزمون جمع نکردی فصل 1 شیمیو مثلا ایراد نداره باز تکرار میشه اون فصل تو برنامه اونجا بخونش. سوالی داشتین در خدمتم

----------


## _fatemeh_

منم همین مشکلو دارم ولی باید این عادت به کندخوانی رو آروم آروم از خودت دور کنی . یه بار امتحانی یه مبحث رو انتخاب کن مثلا زیست یا شیمی بعد زمان مطالعه بدون اینکه برگردی جمله ی قبلیت رو بخونی مبحث رو مطالعه کن البته با تمرکز و دقت کافی مثلا موبایلت کنارت نباشه هی وسوسه بشی یا تلویزیون روشن باشه و ... . مطالعه ات که تموم شد بعد از یه استراحت کوتاه برو تست بزن مطمئنا بیشتر اون مبحث رو یاد گرفتی و هر تستی که درست زدی باورت میشه که با یه بار خوندن بدون وسواس مطلب رو فهمیدی. اگه احیانا هر تستی هم غلط زده بودی برگرد فقط همون قسمت مربوط به تست غلط زده رو دوباره با دقت بخون .
یه دلیل دیگه ی اینکه وسواس رو بزاری کنار اینکه تا کنکور هنوز خیلی وقت هست . تو چه یه بار یه جمله رو بخونی چه ده بار هیچ تاثیری نداره جز اینکه ذهنت کند میشه یعنی فک نکن هر چی بیشتر یه پاراگراف رو بخونی تا روز کنکور تو ذهنت میمونه نه . تنها راهش مرور کردنه یعنی انقدر باید مرور کنیم درسارو تا تو ذهنمون ثبت بشه پس هر وقت فکر مزاحم اومد سراغت که "یه دور دیگه بخون هنوز خوب یاد نگرفتی" به خودت اینو بگو که "تا کنکور شاید نزدیک به بیست بار باید این مبحث رو مرور کنم پس اگه الان یاد نگرفتم بعدا یاد میگیرم" یا اینکه "اول تست میزنم بعد اگه دیدم هرجا از مبحث رو خوب یاد نگرفتم برمیگردم همون قسمت رو میخونم " 
البته درس خوندن با عجله هم نباید باشه باید یه حد تعادلی برقرار باشه . :Yahoo (1):

----------


## par.rah

شما مثلا در زیست هم که درس خوندنی هستش در وقت زیاد تست کم میزنی؟؟؟ بعد تو آزمون  هم وقت کم میاری؟؟؟
توضیحاتت خیلی کامل نبود اما به نظرم مشکل وسواس داری

----------


## fatemeh77

> شما مثلا در زیست هم که درس خوندنی هستش در وقت زیاد تست کم میزنی؟؟؟ بعد تو آزمون  هم وقت کم میاری؟؟؟
> توضیحاتت خیلی کامل نبود اما به نظرم مشکل وسواس داری


رشتم کع ریاضیه، ولی تو درسای خوندنی مشکل خیلی حادتر میشه  :Yahoo (31): 
البته تو خوندنِ اون مبحث، نه تست زدن 
وسواس که دارم ولی اون واسه درس خوندنه،  تو تست زدن کند پیش میرم  :Yahoo (2):

----------

